# New-ish Member



## TJRKenshi (Aug 15, 2014)

By way of general introduction, My name is Jason Flint, and I train in Tenshinsho Jigen Ryu, and run a training group in Frederick, MD.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Jason, welcome aboard! Tenshinsho Jigen Ryu&#8230; okay, that's got you some cred&#8230; nicely done&#8230; how long have you been training in the Ryu-ha?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 15, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Jason.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2014)

TJRKenshi said:


> By way of general introduction, My name is Jason Flint, and I train in Tenshinsho Jigen Ryu, and run a training group in Frederick, MD.



Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## TJRKenshi (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Jason, welcome aboard! Tenshinsho Jigen Ryu okay, that's got you some cred nicely done how long have you been training in the Ryu-ha?



I don't know about cred, but I love my ryu, and the people I train with, so that's good enough for me. I have been training since they first had a seminar here in the US, December 2009. (Has it been that long?)
Jason


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 15, 2014)

Ha, it's Koryu&#8230; with me, yeah, that's cred&#8230; again, welcome aboard. I look forward to the discussions.


----------



## Buka (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome, bro.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJRKenshi said:


> I don't know about &#8220;cred&#8221;, but I love my ryu, and the people I train with, so that's good enough for me. I have been training since they first had a seminar here in the US, December 2009. (Has it been that long?)
> Jason





Chris Parker said:


> Ha, it's Koryu&#8230; with me, yeah, that's cred&#8230; again, welcome aboard. I look forward to the discussions.



So, rather than the two of you having a nice mutual admiration society thing going on...   Maybe you can tell us a little bit about your style?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## TJRKenshi (Aug 15, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> So, rather than the two of you having a nice mutual admiration society thing going on...   Maybe you can tell us a little bit about your style?



Well, what is there to tell? We are from Kagoshima, so there was a lot of fighting with what is now Okinawa. The wiki page is fairly accurate. We really like training...we were founded by Setoguchi Bizen no Kami in the 1500s...

Not really sure what you are looking for. 
Jason


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJRKenshi said:


> Well, what is there to tell? We are from Kagoshima, so there was a lot of fighting with what is now Okinawa. The wiki page is fairly accurate. We really like training...we were founded by Setoguchi Bizen no Kami in the 1500s...
> 
> Not really sure what you are looking for.
> Jason



Armed, unarmed, both?  What makes your style different from others?  How long have you been training?  Do you lead your school, or are you just a student?  I can look at the Wiki page... but YOU can tell me about what the style is like...


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 16, 2014)

Some introduction to the system (and some other koryu and training methodologies)&#8230;.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/188-japanese-swords-sword-arts/100011-tenshinsho-jigen-ryu.html

A very cool photo at the end of the thread, by the way&#8230;


----------



## TJRKenshi (Aug 18, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Armed, unarmed, both?  What makes your style different from others?  How long have you been training?  Do you lead your school, or are you just a student?  I can look at the Wiki page... but YOU can tell me about what the style is like...


Probably both armed and unarmed, as per usual combat. The art is sogobudo, although we mainly spend time with iaijutsu and kenjutsu. I am a student, a nidan, and I have been training since 2009. I have been to Japan once to train, and did an enbu at Kashima Jingu. If you go to www.jigenryu.jp, and wait for the pictures to scroll through, there is a picture with our group in front of the dojo at Kashima Jingu. I am in the back, on the right as you look at it. (The only Caucasian.) I run a training group in Frederick, MD, USA, and I'm headed back to Japan to train this September. There will also be an enbu at Yasukuni Jingu. 

I don't know much about other styles, but we focus a lot on batto and noto. It is a lifelong practice. I think both motions should take the same amount of time.

Jason


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome to Martialtalk!


----------

